# Any Nova Lathe Owners?



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I am saving my pennies for a new lathe. I have a great Jet midi lathe and a Grizzly 16" VS lathe for bigger stuff. I'm mot crazy about the Grizzly because the alignment between the headstock and tailstock leaves a lot to be desired and it just seems sloppy overall. I want a big lathe that is made well enough to do the fine work of a small lathe and has the electronic VS control and pivoting headstock for large bowls. I really like the Nova DVR lathe and was wondering if anyone her had any experience with this lathe.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

A number of threads on the forum about the NOVA DVR XP.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/stuff-ive-learned-about-maintaining-my-dvr-xp-42811/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/nova-dvr-46963/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/nova-dvr-xp-44270/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/tailstock-sled-52138/

This is about the larger DVR, 2024. Spindle height is too high for me, I would have to use a platform.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f6/upgraded-happy-happy-joy-joy-50130/

As you will see in the threads, I have the DVR XP 1624. A nice lathe. My friend purchased one last December.

I liked the rotating head until I realised when I return the head to the 0 deg position, the detent is not perfect and the headstock may not be exactly aligned with the tailstock. It is not out by much. I only realised when I was drilling and the drill bit was not exactly on centre. I checked alignment and then realised it was off.

So I now appreciate if I move the head, when I return the head to 0 deg, I will have to check alignment before I lock down the head. Only needs a tweak, but it will need the tweak.

The new DVR XP's can now use a remote start/stop. Very handy accessory so you can stop the lathe from the tailstock without having to reach over e.g., a bowl blank or whatever is in the chuck.

My lathe is 2 1/2 years old and would also need a controller replacement. More $.

My friend soon found out why I replaced the NOVA toolrest with Robust tool rests. His NOVA toolrest quickly got a lot of dings from normal use. It is just cast steel with no hardened edge. I know use the Robust toolrests which have drill stock welded to the edge. Very hard. Also nice curved steel, easy to move the tools from side to side. 

I think most people who purchase the DVR like the lathe.


----------



## WeekendTurner (May 27, 2011)

Another vote for Nova DVR1620

As for headstock re-alignment, I turned opposing morse tapers on a piece of scrap oak. When I rotate the headstock back over the lathe, I put one end of the taper in the tailstock and then advance it with the headstock unlocked to push it back into alignment. Takes about 30 seconds.

-- Norm

...


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

One for the Nova DVR XP :thumbsup:

There are double-ended morse taper alignment tools available .
I use the bits from the Nova's live center system .
Lining up the points of a drive in each end will do the job too


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

You Can't go wrong, I have the Powermatic an several others the Nova DVR1620 is great to :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I have the Nova 1624 and miss my VS General Int the belt changing quite frankly is a pain. I wish I could trade mine in on the DVR XP. One thing though I really like the power and stability.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

I really like my DVR, the rotating headstock is nice but I wouldn't do anything bigger than 14in anyways, it just isn't heavy enough. The headstock doesn't allign perfectly and will need to be aligned each time which is a bit of a pain. But the variable speed is great and it has plenty of power. I just did a very wet, out of round 14 in salad bowl on mine without trouble. It went slow because I had to start at 250 rpm but I got it round! Altogether a very good lathe!


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

I have used the swivel head and the tool rest outrigger to turn 18" dia. platters . 
At present a wood carver friend and I are in the process of preparing to turn a 29" dia x 2.5" deep plaque that will be fixed to the gable end of another friend's house extensions .
I foresee no weight issue with that .


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

sorry I guess I should have said wet wood. THe peice I was turning was 6 in. tall and 14 in diameter. But if you are turning thinner than that you can go bigger in diameter too I guess.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I turned my first platter, very dry cherry 12in dia x 2in thick. I did not get this mounted as good as I wanted, so it was a bit askew.

I had cut the blank to be close to round, but the bad mounting caused the most vibration so far. Even truing the outer edge and back side did not stop all the vibration. I was glad to have the tailstock up against this platter as I started to turn.

I had to cut the tenon, remount on the tenon and begin turning the inside before things were as balanced as I expected.


----------



## Daniel Jechura (Dec 17, 2012)

I have the 1624 and just love it. I do not turn spindles but to do turn green wood bowls. I love the rotating head stock and I have turned a 22 inch by 3 inch plater. The bad part was I really was pushing the chuck to platter size. I only have a G3 with a 100mm jaw set. I should of had a larger chuck. ( it's coming) I do not mind changing belts to get the correct speed. My only problem is the lock screw for the belt tension does not stay locked.

Dan J.


----------



## jgilfor (Jan 25, 2013)

I have the big 2024, and just love it.

I too found that the headstock detent has some bit of play to it. Since I have zero runout in the vertical direction, simply popping in drive center with pointy tip and bringing in the tailstock with my 60 degree pointy live center, eyeballing the aligment is simply a nudge or two with the heel of my palm. Once aligned, I lock 'er down. I bought one of those alignment tools (a double ended Morse taper) when I first got the lathe, but used it only once or twice. If you want it, I'll send it to you, just PM me. I don't need it at all!

I just love my DVR!


----------

